
Political Moderates Are Lying - andrenth
https://quillette.com/2018/07/02/political-moderates-are-lying/
======
ohiovr
No political party has ever been worthy of being anyone's tribe at least in
the USA. But mankind naturally gravitates toward tribes and hierarchical
communities. I want to be in a tribe. I consider family friends or extended
family to be tribe like but it lacks any leaders. Tribes are not really all
about ideologies. It is more like family relationships. Growing up my extended
family was my clan or my tribe. We grew apart and we lack our original
matriarchs and patriarchs. Politics assuming tribal roles because tribal life
is in demand and people like to be part of something. Even if they are
hoodwinked into thinking they are part of something that values them when it
is clear to many people it is simply a lie.

------
mac01021
How far must the two parties diverge before enough space opens up for one or
more new groups to reside in the middle? That might be a nice outcome to have,
and the possibility is almost enough to make me hope the vicious cycle
continues...

